# Redux-Mod klaut erneut Mods zusammen



## VollgasPilot (19. September 2016)

Josh Romito kann es nicht lassen, nachdem er schon bei "The Pinnacle Of V" des Diebstahls überführt wurde sowie der angeblichen Hacker-Lügengeschichte weil er Redux nicht rechtzeitig fertig bekam wurde nun bekannt, dass er erneut einfach dreist sich Sachen zusammenklaut. Der Ersteller von VisualV hat ihn überführt.

VisualV - Page 46 - Other - GTAForums

Ich hoffe dass ihr darüber berichtet bzw. diese Lobeshymnen auf so eine mittelmäßige Mod endlich mal einstellt, denn das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden ehrlichen Modder.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. September 2016)

Nur falls jemanden nicht klar ist was für ein Ausmaß sowas ist:
Überlegt mal ihr schreibt alleine an einem Programm, dem ihr euer ganzes Herz hingegeben habt. Dann klaut euch jemand den Sourcecode und nimmt einfach teile eures Programms und vermarktet es als sein komplett eigenes.
Sauerei, ab sofort werde alle Mods von dem guten Herren Boykottiert


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. September 2016)

Gut zu wissen, ich hatte auch schon überlegt, mir den Mod zu installieren. Was taugt dann als Ersatz außer VisualV?


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. September 2016)

Danke für den Beitrag. Habe heute auch überlegt es zu installieren ... Nun ist es für mich gestorben.


----------



## RossiCX (20. September 2016)

Danke für die Info, wird nicht installiert.

Welche Mods sind denn empfehlenswert? Oder gibt es irgendwo einen GTA4-Modsammelthread?


----------



## VollgasPilot (20. September 2016)

@RossiCX: Es geht hier um GTA V, nicht um IV^^

Also qualitativ ist original insgesamt immernoch am besten und das wird wohl auch so bleiben. Rockstar macht man in der Hinsicht so schnell nichts vor. 
VisualV ist schon ganz ok, vorallem weil es keine Performance kostet. Leider finde ich die Nächte dort total misslungen. "NaturalVision" sieht auch sehr gut aus, kostet aber Performance. Auf Dauer machts mir mit der Mod aber auch keinen Spaß... nervt irgendwann. Für Screenshots aber geil.

NaturalVision ✪ Photorealistic GTA V - GTA5-Mods.com

[Sammelthread] GTA V


Finde das auch eine Sauerei obwohl der jetzt zum dritten Mal beim klauen erwischt wurde und auch die Hackergeschichte natürlich erstunken und erlogen ist, dass die Online-Seiten dem überhaupt noch eine Plattform bieten.


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> @RossiCX: Es geht hier um GTA V, nicht um V^^



Ähm......


----------



## RossiCX (20. September 2016)

Danke für den link und den Hinweis, war natürlich ein Vertipper


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2016)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Josh Romito kann es nicht lassen, nachdem er schon bei "The Pinnacle Of V" des Diebstahls überführt wurde sowie der angeblichen Hacker-Lügengeschichte weil er Redux nicht rechtzeitig fertig bekam wurde nun bekannt, dass er erneut einfach dreist sich Sachen zusammenklaut. Der Ersteller von VisualV hat ihn überführt.
> 
> VisualV - Page 46 - Other - GTAForums
> 
> Ich hoffe dass ihr darüber berichtet bzw. diese Lobeshymnen auf so eine mittelmäßige Mod endlich mal einstellt, denn das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden ehrlichen Modder.


Unter welchen Lizensen stehen denn solche MODs? Ich meine wenn das open/ cc ist, dann kann man es doch auch verwenden, mit Verweis?!? 

MfG


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2016)

Aber nicht ohne Erlaubnis, so wie es hier der Fall ist.


----------



## VollgasPilot (22. September 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich Redux richtig installiere? Habe es letzt nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber nicht ohne Erlaubnis, so wie es hier der Fall ist.


Bei CC Lizenzen geht das schon.
Und in der Mod steht nicht, das man sie nicht verändern darf.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei CC Lizenzen geht das schon.
> Und in der Mod steht nicht, das man sie nicht verändern darf.


Das war meine intension bei der Frage. Steht dieverw. MOD unter CC? Wenn ja müsste der Redux Macher nur benennen woher er die Inhalte für seine hat. Wenn man gar keine copyright Angaben macht weiß ich gar nicht wie dann die rechtliche Lage ist.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Unter welchen Lizensen stehen denn solche MODs? Ich meine wenn das open/ cc ist, dann kann man es doch auch verwenden, mit Verweis?!?
> 
> MfG



Ich denke es geht hier auch um Moral und die ehrlichkeit in der Szene untereinander.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2016)

Aber wenn man es dürfte, dann wäre es ja ehrlich.  Mich würden wie gesagt da die HG-Infos interessieren, kenne mich da nicht so aus.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man gar keine copyright Angaben macht weiß ich gar nicht wie dann die rechtliche Lage ist.


Dann gibt es kein Copyright, sofern wir von US Recht ausgehen.
Gehen wir von dem deutschen Urheberrecht aus, ist es irrelevant, da es immer gilt.


----------



## Flexsist (23. September 2016)

Es gibt auch kein Copyright bei Mods, zumal ja eh alle Mods in einem  geschützem Spiel zur Anwednung kommen. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte mal, alle Mods in GTA verstoßen sogar gegen das Copyright von Rockstar. Da ja Änderungen am Spiel vorgenommen werden, welche Rockstar ja eigentlich untersagt. Von daher finde ich eine Copyright Diskussion bei Mods und GTA so oder so fehl am Platz.


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kein Copyright bei Mods, zumal ja eh alle Mods in einem CC geschützem Spiel zur Anwednung kommen.


CC ist CreativeCommons und das ist GTA V sicher nicht.


> Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte mal, alle Mods in GTA verstoßen sogar gegen das Copyright von Rockstar. Da ja änderungen am Spiel vorgenommen werden, welche Rockstar ja eigentlich untersagt.


Die Änderung sind kein Verstoß gegen das Copyright.


----------



## Flexsist (23. September 2016)

Ich meinte die *EULA ("End User License Agreement"). *Zumindest wenn der Spieler dadurch Vorteile erhält, dann verstößt man mit Mods gegen eben diese*.
*


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich meinte die *EULA ("End User License Agreement"). *Zumindest wenn der Spieler dadurch Vorteile erhält, dann verstößt man mit Mods gegen eben diese*.
> *


Die ist ein Deutschland ungültig, wie das zB in den USA ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. September 2016)

Es wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt.. die Dateien in GTA V wurden extra so Mod-freundlich gestaltet, dass jeder mit Erfahrung alles erdenkliche einstellen kann. Natürlich dauert es etwas die richtigen Werte zu finden, aber wenn man sie einmal hat, war es ein leichtes.
Vorallem heulen die "Modder" ja noch rum, dass die Werte nur *ÄHNLICH* sind, und nicht *gleich*. Was soll bitte daran so schlimm sein, wenn es in einer fertigen XML Datei, jene Zeilen gibt, die eben nur mit einem bestimmten Wert gut funktionieren?
Ihn zu beschuldigen, dass es geklaute Arbeit ist, ist einfach nur armselig.


----------



## Flexsist (23. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die ist ein Deutschland ungültig, wie das zB in den USA ist weiß ich nicht.



Naja, nicht zwangsläufig. 



> In Deutschland sind EULA zu Standardsoftware nur dann Vertragsbestandteil, wenn sie zwischen Verkäufer und Erwerber der Software bereits beim Kauf vereinbart wurden.



Auf meiner GTA IV (habe kein V) Verpakung steht: "Der Gebrauch dieser Software setzt eine Lizenz vorraus, die im Spielehandbuch und online unter rockstargames.com/eula erhältlich ist."

Somit hat der potentielle Käufer die Möglichkeit noch vor dem Kauf eben diese EULA einzulesen.

Weiter heißt es...



> Auch wenn die Lizenzbedingungen beim Kauf vereinbart wurden (zum Beispiel beim Online-Kauf  durch entsprechendes gut sichtbares Anzeigen vor dem Kauf oder bei Kauf  im Ladengeschäft durch deutlich erkennbares Abdrucken der vollständigen  Bedingungen auf der Verpackung), kann ihre Wirksamkeit eingeschränkt  sein. Sie stellen dann Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen dar, die der Inhaltskontrolle durch die AGB-Regelungen des BGB unterliegen.



Also kann man hier *nicht* von generel ungültig sprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

Doch, da sie nirgends vollständig steht und der Hinweis auf der Packung reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Schinken (7. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich den verlinkten Forenbeitrag richtig verstehe, sind die Werte in einigen Zeilen gleich. Ich sehe da vielleicht ein Indiz, aber sicher keinen Beweis. Und so eine ,,News'' auf eine Quelle (einen Forenbeitrag) zu stützen und darauf aufbauend Diebstahl etc. vorzuwerfen... stinkt stark nach Vorverurteilung.


Zumal ich da einfach immer dieselben Bilder mit Programmcode nebeneinandersehe. Bei einem steht haöt VisualV und beim anderen Redux. Super Beweis. Das kann ich mit Paint...

Wenn sich unabhängige Stellen den Programmcode ansehen und so etwas tatsächlch finden, dann mag sich der Verdacht erhärten, aber so? Einfach nix Wert die Aussage vom angeblich ,,Geschädigten''.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Oktober 2016)

@Schinken
Schreib mir mal ein Programm in das du dein ganzes Herz und deine ganze Liebe steckst.
Dann gibst du mir mal kurz Zugriff auf den Quellcode und ich bastel mir ohne deine Genehmigung ein Programm drauß und vermarkte es als meines.
Gefällt dir dann bestimmt oder?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. Oktober 2016)

Oh ja, ein richtiges Programm das zusammengestellt wurde.. 
Die haben einfach nur die Werte verändert von einer bereits Modfreundlichen Datei. Wow.


----------



## Schinken (17. Oktober 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> @Schinken
> Schreib mir mal ein Programm in das du dein ganzes Herz und deine ganze Liebe steckst.
> Dann gibst du mir mal kurz Zugriff auf den Quellcode und ich bastel mir ohne deine Genehmigung ein Programm drauß und vermarkte es als meines.
> Gefällt dir dann bestimmt oder?




Darum gings nicht. Ich sehe aber keine Beweise. Nur Behauptungen.


----------



## Defenz0r (18. Oktober 2016)

Hat er es denn verkauft?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Oktober 2016)

Nein.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. Oktober 2016)

Solange die Mods nicht geschuetzt sind ist das vollkommen legitim, ein mod pack anzubieten.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Solange die Mods nicht geschuetzt sind ist das vollkommen legitim, ein mod pack anzubieten.


Ich glaube nicht das man etwas schützen kann was einem nicht gehört. Schließlich basieren jene mods auf content dritter. Von daher kann man meiner Meinung gar kein Schutzanspruch erheben.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Oktober 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Nur falls jemanden nicht klar ist was für ein Ausmaß sowas ist:
> Überlegt mal ihr schreibt alleine an einem Programm, dem ihr euer ganzes Herz hingegeben habt. Dann klaut euch jemand den Sourcecode und nimmt einfach teile eures Programms und vermarktet es als sein komplett eigenes.
> Sauerei, ab sofort werde alle Mods von dem guten Herren Boykottiert



Wie kann man Code klauen? Wenn dann wird er kopiert und weiterverwendet, schließlich ist der Code beim (damaligen) Ersteller immernoch vorhanden.

Und wenn ich an einem Programm schreiben würde, würde ich es unter der GPL, CC oder einer anderen freien Lizenz stellen. Dann kann jeder der möchte mithelfen das Programm zu verbessern oder zu erweitern.



VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass ihr darüber berichtet bzw.  diese Lobeshymnen auf so eine mittelmäßige Mod endlich mal einstellt,  denn das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden ehrlichen Modder.


Na wenn die mittelmäßige Mod von einem anderen Mod kopiert wurde, war wohl das Original auch nicht besser.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Oktober 2016)

Schinken schrieb:


> Wenn ich den verlinkten Forenbeitrag richtig verstehe, sind die Werte in einigen Zeilen gleich. Ich sehe da vielleicht ein Indiz, aber sicher keinen Beweis. Und so eine ,,News'' auf eine Quelle (einen Forenbeitrag) zu stützen und darauf aufbauend Diebstahl etc. vorzuwerfen... stinkt stark nach Vorverurteilung.
> 
> 
> Zumal ich da einfach immer dieselben Bilder mit Programmcode nebeneinandersehe. Bei einem steht haöt VisualV und beim anderen Redux. Super Beweis. Das kann ich mit Paint...
> ...



selbst mit paint erstellt ist es ein beweis, ein gefälschter der keiner prüfung standhält, aber trotzdem ein beweis. soll der dich in die Nase beißen damit du ihn akzeptieren kannst oder was hat ein beweis deinermeinung nach zu sein, eine notariell beglaubigte twitter Meldung ?!?!?


----------



## Schinken (22. Oktober 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> selbst mit paint erstellt ist es ein beweis, ein gefälschter der keiner prüfung standhält, aber trotzdem ein beweis. soll der dich in die Nase beißen damit du ihn akzeptieren kannst oder was hat ein beweis deinermeinung nach zu sein, eine notariell beglaubigte twitter Meldung ?!?!?



Etwas gefälschtes, keiner Prüfung Standhaltendes kann per Definition kein Beweis sein. Ist es wiederlegbar, ist es kein Beweis. Beweise sind als unwiederlegbar definiert.  .

Tatsachen die auf etwas hindeuten sind dagegen Indizien.

Und Dinge die nur behauptet werden, sind genau das: Behauptungen.

Da braucht mich keiner beißen, das sind die Grundlagen der Logik und Rhetorik. Zur Definition von Beweis, Indiz und Behauptung sieh in einen Duden.



Dass der, nennen wir ihn ,,Geschädigte'', in diesem Fall, so er die Wahrheit sagt, gar keine Chance hat seine Behauptung zu beweisen tut alledem übrigens keinen Abbruch. Er könnte ja trotzdem die Wahrheit sagen, nur wissen können wir das nicht. 

Er hätte allerdings die Möglichleit gehabt seine Behauptungen zu starken Indizien zu machen, indem er sofort eine unabhängige, glaubwürdige Partei (beispielsweise PCGHX oder äqivalentes) einen Vergleich anstellen hätte lassen. 

Hätte er hierbei korrekte Vorhersagen für Werte aus der Redux-Mod machen können, jaaa, das wäre schon ein wenig belastbarer. Sicher, auch hier könnte er gut vorbereitet lügen, doch da der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum zu erwartenden Nutzen steht, läge die Beweislast in so einem Fall eher auf der Seite des Autors der Redux-Mod. 

Soweit unser Ausflug in den Debattierclub und zu kritischem Denken.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Oktober 2016)

habs mal installiert.
spiel sieht damit echt dufte aus.....aber läuft nichmal mehr mit 30fps in 1080 auf meiner übertakteten 980ti.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> habs mal installiert.
> spiel sieht damit echt dufte aus.....aber läuft nichmal mehr mit 30fps in 1080 auf meiner übertakteten 980ti.



Dann stell mal ein paar settings um


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Oktober 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Dann stell mal ein paar settings um



ich denk garnicht dran ^^ 
ich mach wie alle sowieso nur screenshots vom game in 4k mit 4fps und poste die im internet in konsolenthreads und schreibe drunter pc masterrace gaming 4k 60fps 

spielen tu ich sowieso nicht ^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich denk garnicht dran ^^
> ich mach wie alle sowieso nur screenshots vom game in 4k mit 4fps und poste die im internet in konsolenthreads und schreibe drunter pc masterrace gaming 4k 60fps
> 
> spielen tu ich sowieso nicht ^^



Hahaha, so muss das!


----------



## Schinken (23. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich denk garnicht dran ^^
> ich mach wie alle sowieso nur screenshots vom game in 4k mit 4fps und poste die im internet in konsolenthreads und schreibe drunter pc masterrace gaming 4k 60fps
> 
> spielen tu ich sowieso nicht ^^




120FPS und HZ. Plus G-Sync


----------

